# Self-defence with a Walking-stick



## JM (Nov 3, 2008)

*Self-defence*

[video=youtube;CtiAMkW8KAY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CtiAMkW8KAY[/video]

Cane Fighting: what cane to buy for self defense with a cane | Defend Yourself 101

La canne vigny

Bhata

Walking Kanes Canes Walking Sticks Custom Made Hand Crafted Cherry Hickory Oak Walnut - by Cane Masters


----------



## JM (Nov 3, 2008)

Love the name!

Whiskey Stick Dancing

Shillelagh


----------



## Spinningplates2 (Nov 3, 2008)

As an aging baby boomer maybe I should jump on this band wagon and try to corner the market in a sturdy, affordable, self defense cane. Now, if I can only get Billy Mays to help me sell them.


----------



## JM (Nov 3, 2008)

It's never too early to start. 

When I taught karate it was the only weapon I introduced to the class because it's legal and practical not to mention a Western form of martial arts. After shopping around a friend and I bought some stock canes from a farm supply store for about $6 bucks and added grips similar to the cane master canes found in the link above. With a little sanding and stain they look pretty good. My son and I swing them around for fun, practicing blocks and defense against knife attacks, etc. 

Manual

We also made a few Shillelaghs as well.


----------



## pilgrim3970 (Nov 3, 2008)

Cool stuff. Looks like a tai chi sword form. W.E. Fairbairn (granddaddy of military H2H) taught methods using a cane or umbrella in some of his books very simple and effective definitly worth looking at.

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Galatians220 (Nov 3, 2008)

*Where there's self-defense, there's Chuck Norris...*

...and here he is, mentioned in an article on canes in the martial arts:

Combat canes, Cane Master Canes, martial arts canes, Cane Fu fighting, self defence canes, best legal weapon for protection - Cane Masters Canes, stick fighting, escrima, bo, cane fighting videos, martial arts instructional tapes on using the cane, s

Canes have even been used as weapons in political settings:





That's Sen. Preston Brooks beating up Sen. Charles Sumner w/ a cane.

I'm interested, as a person with necrosis from chemotherapy in my remaining non-bionic hip (the left one) who has been prescribed a cane. Used a cane for the right hip, before the THR, only when I couldn't walk anymore. Not into using one now unless I'm seeing stars. 

I like canes that can *do* something else, like pack poison or heat...  Then they get _really _interesting. 

Margaret


----------



## JM (Nov 4, 2008)

Love this video!

[video=youtube;ZGiTAtJI_uU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZGiTAtJI_uU&feature=related[/video]


----------

